# Why Pets Hate Halloween - 4



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

A few more. Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That vampire chihuahua cracks me up! ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Good grief, Leslie, do you really want me to spit out my latte??!! Those are hilarious!!!!ound: The vampire's my favorite, too. How is that little cutie-pie Tori? Love that little face. And her coat just glows!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

These are funny!ound:My favorites?The spider and oriental girl....I'm not too into the vampire type stuff--but it amazing to see the teeth and "look" on the vampire's face------yikes!Mean little dog:bolt:


----------

